# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22 Version 0x66D, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Version numbers:
H2x: x66D
H24-700: x66D
HR2x: x66D

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212812

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## utbronco (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry I have already posted this issue on another thread.

My "To Do List" has been shot to ----, well it's been decimated! I noticed the new release and rebooted because releases usually causes problems with Caller ID. Then I noticed the "To Do List" had only 8 programs scheduled over the next two days. 

Will it rebuild or do I have to force something to happen?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It takes a couple of days for the things to fully update.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

utbronco said:


> Sorry I have already posted this issue on another thread.
> 
> My "To Do List" has been shot to ----, well it's been decimated! I noticed the new release and rebooted because releases usually causes problems with Caller ID. Then I noticed the "To Do List" had only 8 programs scheduled over the next two days.
> 
> ...


If you rebooted 2 times within a 30 minute period you wiped out your guide data, which wipes out the todo list. It will rebuild over the next day or so.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

I see in the release notes "Far in Advance" Search feature has been added. Will it work right away, or does it take a little time since I just received it this am? Note: I did not lose guide data or posters with the update.

I tried searching for "Deadliest Catch" with no results. Any other far off shows I can try searching for? Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

What will this do for a non DVR receiver ?
Or, are only the underlined receivers going to get this ?


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

Since taking this update a few features we love have disappeared. 

You might like tab is gone. Does not appear anywhere. 

All ratings are gone! Stars, popcorn, and tomato. 

Too bad those awful guide adds are not gone. 

New ticks for on demand, just what was needed not! Another way to get to on demand. Not like there are not already a ton of them. 
Would rather the new ticks be shortcuts to upcoming programs to be recorded on that channel then ANOTHER on demand link.

4 Hr24-500 and 2 hd r22-100


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm still running 0x62c on my HR24-100's, and the Game Lounge icon disappeared, but the wording Game Lounge underneath it remains in the Extras menu. Is that expected?


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Oy vey!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

my1423 said:


> Since taking this update a few features we love have disappeared.
> 
> You might like tab is gone. Does not appear anywhere.
> 
> ...


All of that data takes time to load when the data has been flushed. You should start seeing all that stuff come back in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Posted in another thread but thought it should be said again...........

I have '2' HR20-100's for years and have never had issues with the OTA integration until this firmware. Last week both HR20-100's lost all their OTA channels as reported above. On Sunday I had one of the HR20-100's set to record the Grammy's on a local OTA station (7.1) but on Monday when we went to watch the show it was not listed. History shows "Canceled" Channel not available which was not true as I had not scheduled any other programs and the OTA channel was listed in the guide.

I've never had these type of OTA errors before affecting both HR20-100's at the same time which I believe is all software related.

I hope DTV takes a close look at this issue before they release this firmware to the masses. If I have another OTA issue I'm going back to the previous release.

John


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jon said:


> If I have another OTA issue I'm going back to the previous release.


Hate to tell you this, but, no, you're not going back to a previous release. While I guess it is technically possible that during a staggered release the previous firmware *might* be in the stream for a little while, even if you did manage to get it your DVR would update again as soon as it saw the new version in the stream.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Alright, Far in Advance worked! I searched for Game of Thrones, premiers March 31. X Factor, premiers in September. I think this is a great feature and I'm sure it will only get better!


----------



## my1423 (May 16, 2009)

After 24 hrs still had no ratings and no you might like. 
RBR and most started coming came back within 4 hours.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received 66a early Tuesday morning on both HR21-700s and all was well until this morning. My wife noticed that the guide had lost all the OTA channels on one of my DVRs. I went into antenna setup and the only option was to do an initial setup, so I did. When the setup completed, all the OTA channels were back, however, my NBC station which is 5.1 KSLDT in Salt Lake City showed up as 5.1 K35HGD. Because the name is now different, none of the programs would schedule to record because of the incorrect name.

I did a little research and found that K35HG-D is Salt Lake City's NBC but it is broadcast in Cedar City which is over 200 miles South of Salt Lake City. I called DirecTV twice trying to get the problem solved, but after a couple of hours working with them, their only suggestion was to call my Off Air Antenna manufacturer because it was picking up the wrong station.

Thanks DirecTV, great support.

I did the antenna setup a few times and did a reset a couple of times, but no change. My two HR21s now show different channel 5.1 however the programming is identicle. My only option at this point is to delete and re-schedule all the programs that record on 5.1 for the second DVR.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bpratt said:


> I received 66a early Tuesday morning on both HR21-700s and all was well until this morning. My wife noticed that the guide had lost all the OTA channels on one of my DVRs. I went into antenna setup and the only option was to do an initial setup, so I did. When the setup completed, all the OTA channels were back, however, my NBC station which is 5.1 KSLDT in Salt Lake City showed up as 5.1 K35HGD. Because the name is now different, none of the programs would schedule to record because of the incorrect name.
> 
> I did a little research and found that K35HG-D is Salt Lake City's NBC but it is broadcast in Cedar City which is over 200 miles South of Salt Lake City. I called DirecTV twice trying to get the problem solved, but after a couple of hours working with them, their only suggestion was to call my Off Air Antenna manufacturer because it was picking up the wrong station.
> 
> ...


These units are using the same outdoor antenna ?
I know it is out there, but , what if you aim this antenna a little bit more towards the station you want it to receive and see if it then gets it ?


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> These units are using the same outdoor antenna ?
> I know it is out there, but , what if you aim this antenna a little bit more towards the station you want it to receive and see if it then gets it ?


The two HR21s use the same antenna which in mounted on my roof. From my roof I can see the TV transmit towers on the mountains to the west. They are about 17 miles away and the antenna is pointed directly at them. Both DVRs show a signal strength of 100% which I'm sure wouldn't be that high for a signal South of me and 200+ miles away.

I don't think the DirecTV DVRs actuall scan for OTA channels like TiVo does. I think the information about which OTA channels I can watch comes from the satellite based on my Zip code.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't believe that I'm the only one having problems with the 0x66a update, but I haven't found any other comments here. My HR24 and HR21, that got the update on 2/12, are slow to unresponsive. For instance, the up arrow to get to quick tune can take 10 seconds for a response, if it ever does. Sometimes the receivers respond normally, other times never. I have reset the receivers multiple times. My HR20, which didn't get the update yet, is responding normally. Anyone else having the problem?  Solution?


----------



## mic (Feb 28, 2007)

kkl said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one having problems with the 0x66a update, but I haven't found any other comments here. My HR24 and HR21, that got the update on 2/12, are slow to unresponsive. For instance, the up arrow to get to quick tune can take 10 seconds for a response, if it ever does. Sometimes the receivers respond normally, other times never. I have reset the receivers multiple times. My HR20, which didn't get the update yet, is responding normally. Anyone else having the problem? Solution?


Mine has become excruciatingly slow too. You are not alone. Most annoying is if I delete something from the playlist it is now a multistep process of deleting (slow) and then refreshing (slow). Channel changing...slow. Display guide...slow.

I have a feeling that the only thing fast on here are things you pay for, like VOD!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

kkl said:


> I can't believe that I'm the only one having problems with the 0x66a update, but I haven't found any other comments here. My HR24 and HR21, that got the update on 2/12, are slow to unresponsive. For instance, the up arrow to get to quick tune can take 10 seconds for a response, if it ever does. Sometimes the receivers respond normally, other times never. I have reset the receivers multiple times. My HR20, which didn't get the update yet, is responding normally. Anyone else having the problem? Solution?





mic said:


> Mine has become excruciatingly slow too. You are not alone. Most annoying is if I delete something from the playlist it is now a multistep process of deleting (slow) and then refreshing (slow). Channel changing...slow. Display guide...slow.(


I have this with my HR24-500 occasionally, and have since it replaced my dying HR20-700 last September. Most of the time it's nicely responsive, but sometimes it slows to a crawl. Remote (RF mode) will take spells where key presses are not registered (DTV light doesn't blink on front panel), then sometimes it gets super-sensitive making it nearly impossible to register a single keypress (makes it lots of fun selecting a program to view from the play list, select a program from the guide, or enter a channel number directly). Some times when deleting a program it goes through the two-slow-step process described above, but most of the time it only takes a second or two. Slow downs seem to be more frequent in the late evening which makes me wonder if the system is just busy doing some sort of background maintenance.

All if this is without getting the update - still running 0x62c installed 12/20/12.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Maybe I missed it. What does FAR IN ADVANCE mean? Thanks.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212458


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

makaiguy said:


> See the first post in this very thread.


They are the same? No. Why would I get 0x66a 2 weeks back and 0x66c now...I guess there is no answer, I'll call it "under the hood" improvement update.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Sea bass said:


> They are the same? No. Why would I get 0x66a 2 weeks back and 0x66c now...I guess there is no answer, I'll call it "under the hood" improvement update.


That's your answer.
Minor bug fixes from 0x66a.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> They are the same? No. Why would I get 0x66a 2 weeks back and 0x66c now...I guess there is no answer, I'll call it "under the hood" improvement update.


It could have been something as minor as a spelling correction in a menu.


----------



## JetJam (Sep 5, 2006)

0X66A has messed up the handshake over HDMI on (2) H25 with the same monitors connected. power off H25 would invoked sleep on the monitor, now it goes to sleep and come right back on with no picture and stays on, this happens both after update on 2-27 at 3:47am.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

About half the time when I turn on my HR23, the picture is black. If I don't do anything, it stays black for about 30 seconds and then comes a picture. If I key in a channel, oftentimes I get a picture. Sometimes I don't. Odd, but if while the picture is still black I press the PLAY button, the time line appears at the bottom of the screen showing a time and possibly a program way earlier than where we currently are. I have my HR23, an HR24, and an HR34 all hooked to the same dish. Thanks!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jibberyerkibber said:


> About half the time when I turn on my HR23, the picture is black. If I don't do anything, it stays black for about 30 seconds and then comes a picture. If I key in a channel, oftentimes I get a picture. Sometimes I don't. Odd, but if while the picture is still black I press the PLAY button, the time line appears at the bottom of the screen showing a time and possibly a program way earlier than where we currently are. I have my HR23, an HR24, and an HR34 all hooked to the same dish. Thanks!


Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Next time it happens try switching the TV to a different input and back, I'm betting that will bring back the picture.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

66c HR21 Sharp TV HDMI video yes sound no. Unplug replying HDMI fixed.


----------



## Alamei (Apr 29, 2008)

Ever since this firmware update, I've been experiencing issues with short audio dropouts. I can tell it's not an issue with the stream, since, if I'm playing something back on the DVR, I can rewind over the period where the audio cut out and it will play just fine the second time through. I've tried rebooting the receiver and checking all of the connections, but nothing seems to make a difference. Is anyone else experiencing dropouts only since this firmware update? (I know lots of people just see them on specific channels while they're watching live, but this issue even impacts shows I'd recorded on my DVR long ago.)


----------



## row25 (Apr 19, 2012)

JetJam said:


> 0X66A has messed up the handshake over HDMI on (2) H25 with the same monitors connected. power off H25 would invoked sleep on the monitor, now it goes to sleep and come right back on with no picture and stays on, this happens both after update on 2-27 at 3:47am.


0x66a H25 updated on 2/14--also experience handshaking issues! Now HDMI pass-through on my Denon AVR does not work properly all the time. Anyone know how often these firmware updates are released?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Next time it happens try switching the TV to a different input and back, I'm betting that will bring back the picture.


I switched HDMI inputs and things seemed fine for about six hours. Then again, NO PICTURE after I turned the HR23 on. I also know it's not the HDMI because I sent an S-connector to another TV and the same NO PICTURE results. I took the splitter out that split the signal between the tuner and the internet. No luck there. I did an RBR and a menu reset. Still no luck. Here are some things I forgot to mention: 1. After I finally get a picture, and if I don't touch the remote for a few hours, the screen goes SCREENSAVER. 2. I recently had Weakknees change the hard drive from a 500 meg to a 1 terabyte. When I get a black screen, if I play a recorded video, the video plays fine immediately. No problem with the HR23 before the hard drive switch except occasionally for the SCREENSAVER phenomenon, but the NO PICTURE after turning on didn't happen right away after the switch so I don't known if there is a causal connection. 3. Finally, my HR23 is only connected from the dish to one tuner. The other tuner is dormant. I tried switching the dish input to the other tuner only to get a message that the receiver wasn't properly connected to the dish. Don't know if that's a possible factor. I still don't have 0x66a or 0x66b or whatever is the latest now. Maybe it will help. Thanks!


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Should I be concerned that my HR23-700 has not received the update as of 3/3/13 ?..Should I force the update or just sit tight? 

Thanks


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Should I be concerned that my HR23-700 has not received the update as of 3/3/13 ?..Should I force the update or just sit tight?
> 
> Thanks


If you force it you won't get it unless your unit is authorized. Once your unit is authorized you'll get it that night. Just sit tight. Rollouts take time.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Should I be concerned that my HR23-700 has not received the update as of 3/3/13 ?..Should I force the update or just sit tight?
> 
> Thanks


Lots of us don't have it yet, don't worry.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

When I am watching a picture on my TV that comes from my DVR's tuner, am I actually watching the picture straight from the tuner or am I seeing it as it comes a millisecond or so later off of what is buffering on my hard drive? Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> When I am watching a picture on my TV that comes from my DVR's tuner, am I actually watching the picture straight from the tuner or am I seeing it as it comes a millisecond or so later off of what is buffering on my hard drive? Thanks!


You're watching the buffer.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> You're watching the buffer.


Then would you agree RunnerFL that the likely culprit of my black picture when I turn on my HR23 is due to the new hard drive I had installed? Here's why I think it is: When the picture is still black after I turn on the HR23, if I press the PLAY button, the display on the bottom of the screen reveals a time and a program that have been over for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Then would you agree RunnerFL that the likely culprit of my black picture when I turn on my HR23 is due to the new hard drive I had installed? Here's why I think it is: When the picture is still black after I turn on the HR23, if I press the PLAY button, the display on the bottom of the screen reveals a time and a program that have been over for a long time. Thanks!


If the hard drive were the problem you'd get a blue screen with an error code.

What happens when you change channels or start a recording?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly I don't want it, If it ain't broke don't fix it. But i'll get it anyway no choices


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I switched HDMI inputs and things seemed fine for about six hours. Then again, NO PICTURE after I turned the HR23 on. I also know it's not the HDMI because I sent an S-connector to another TV and the same NO PICTURE results.


This still sounds like an HDMI handshake issue to me. The fact that switching inputs away and then back fixes the problem helps back that up. When you switch the inputs and then switch back the HD-DVR and TV have to go through a HDMI handshake before it starts showing the channel picture.

My guess is that when your TV and HD-DVR are first turned on something is causing that HDMI handshake to not complete correctly. That is why it doesn't show the picture of the channel you are currently tuned to, but it will bring up the menu, playlist, guide, etc. This also explains why the S-Video output doesn't show any video either. If there is a problem completing the HDMI handshake the DirecTV receivers kill video output to all outputs not just the HDMI, the the composite, S-Video and component outputs will all show the same blank screen.

If you change channels, or start watching a recording with a different resolution it will cause the HDMI handshake to occur again, and that is when your picture comes back. Same thing with changing inputs to a different one and back, it causes a new HDMI handshake to take place.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

RunnerFL said:


> If the hard drive were the problem you'd get a blue screen with an error code.
> 
> What happens when you change channels or start a recording?





Beerstalker said:


> This still sounds like an HDMI handshake issue to me. The fact that switching inputs away and then back fixes the problem helps back that up. When you switch the inputs and then switch back the HD-DVR and TV have to go through a HDMI handshake before it starts showing the channel picture.
> 
> My guess is that when your TV and HD-DVR are first turned on something is causing that HDMI handshake to not complete correctly. That is why it doesn't show the picture of the channel you are currently tuned to, but it will bring up the menu, playlist, guide, etc. This also explains why the S-Video output doesn't show any video either. If there is a problem completing the HDMI handshake the DirecTV receivers kill video output to all outputs not just the HDMI, the the composite, S-Video and component outputs will all show the same blank screen.
> 
> If you change channels, or start watching a recording with a different resolution it will cause the HDMI handshake to occur again, and that is when your picture comes back. Same thing with changing inputs to a different one and back, it causes a new HDMI handshake to take place.


If I change channels with my HR23 after I have a picture, it takes from 5 to 10 seconds for the channel to switch. Slightly slower than my HR24, but that might be expected. If I use the PREV switch, the channel changes in 3 to 5 seconds. This phenomenon, No Picture After On (NPAO) only happens after the HR23 has been off for a while, like several hours, usually more than two. ON and OFF and ON again every so often always produces a picture. If I turn the HR23 on and get NPAO, and press the RECORD button, nothing happens. If I get NPAO and I quickly PLAY a recorded video from the LIST, I get a picture immediately. Also, to reiterate, if when I have a NPAO and I press PLAY, the time and program status bar oftentimes displays a time and a program that have been over or several hours (more than 1 1/2 hours). I still don't know what to make of that. On the HDMI handshake, I've got some experimenting to do. The HR23 is on HDMI 3. When the HR23 is OFF and I switch to HDMI 3, usually there is a graphic on my screen from the TV that says "NO DATA." Sometimes however, that graphic does not appear. Maybe that means there is no attempt at handshaking at that time? I'll have to check and see if that graphic finally appears after waiting a while before I turn the HR23 on. Also I'll have to see if I get NPAO or an immediate picture depending on whether or not that graphic is on or off. Thanks!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes when I turn the HR23 ON when the HDMI 3 screen says "NO DATA" I get an immediate picture, sometimes I don't for 30 seconds (NPAO). Sometimes when the screen is blank without the "NO DATA" message, I get an immediate picture, sometimes I get NPAO. So the presence or absence of the "NO DATA" message doesn't matter whether or not I get an immediate picture after turning the HR23 ON. All that seems to matter is the passage of time. If the HR23 is off for less than about three hours. I always get an immediate picture. If the HR23 is OFF for more than three hours, I usually get the black screen (NPAO) for about the usual thirty seconds. Could this still be an HDMI handshake issue? If it is, could it be an issue with the HR23 that means it is dying? Thanks.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Will "Far in advance" work with the R22?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Are there bugs on the NR? I wondered why I haven't received it yet, I know is a staggered rollout but I think they found bugs with MRV issues or other issues. But I'm patient as long as they fix the SW. But knowing the history of problems I'm not too confident.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Seems to be a really slow rollout so maybe they did find a problem.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Remember my HR23 wouldn't get a picture and sound for at least 30 seconds after I turned it on. Called DTV. The young person said it was probably due to the fact that my HR23 is connected to the satellite to receive data to only one of its tuners. My HR 24 is set to get data on both tuners. That's just the way the DTV installer did it. Still bums me out. Then I switched the satellite connection configuration so the HR23 got data to both receivers. Turned it ON -- immediate picture and sound. Problem solved, right? Wrong. If I then pressed RECORD on the channel I was getting and then tried to change channels to get a picture from the other tuner, the HR23 wouldn't change channels, that is for 30 seconds to a full minute. Then I resigned myself to the fact that my HR23 has a tuner that is dying. I called DTV with the idea of convincing them to swap it out for an HR24. Two and one half years of recordings gone. Boo hoo. The young person at DTV, as a last ditch effort, had me switch my default resolution on the HR23 from NATIVE ON to NATIVE OFF. Funny, but now it produces and picture and sound immediately and it will immediately switch to another channel if I am recording on the first channel. It worked fine for two and one half years with the resolution set to NATIVE ON. Go figure.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Is this still rolling out?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Good question.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Based on the Firmware Watcher for HR21 (which is for HR22 & HR23) & HR24, it could be. The last update for any of these models were on 3/15.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Is 66D the new NatRelease I don't see it in this thread.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

is it 66c new


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Any release notes or is this the same as 66a/b/c?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A small version revision like this wouldn't get it's own release notes.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received 66d a couple of days ago, but it looks like it took a step backwards from 66c. 66c almost totally correct the problem with skipping to the end of a recording when doing multiple 30 second skip forwards, but its back and happens quite often with 66d.
The other problem that is back with 66d is when I fast forward at 2 or greater, my TV only shows the top inch or two of the picture, so I don't really know where I am in the recording. 66c had corrected that problem which also existed on 66a.


----------



## ChipW (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever get this update. It's been almost 6 weeks and no sign of it yet - and it's the first update since the HD GUI that has features I'm anxious to take advantage of.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Now I'm hoping _not_ to get it. 0x62c for me (HR21-700) has been the most recently reliable release since the HD GUI came out! Seems it may have been tweaked a bit since mid December, but for the first time in a very long time I haven't needed any resets (months, now) and most of the slowness issues of prior releases have not resurfaced, yet.

Other than one "not-able-to-record" guide issue, 62C has been the best. Even fixed 30sec skip issue on locals, and had already taken away the game lounge icon.

Not sure I really need VOD linking and Far and Away features at the expense of reliabiltiy and the possibility of downgrading and losing recordings! However if it really does speed things up significantly... the 21 needs all the help it can get.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

ChipW said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'll ever get this update. It's been almost 6 weeks and no sign of it yet - and it's the first update since the HD GUI that has features I'm anxious to take advantage of.


I haven't got it yet either. I just hope and pray that it's not like the several most recent software versions my HR34 has downloaded. For example, when I change channels on the HR34, a graphic prompt appears on the screen that says TO RECORD THIS EPISODE, PRESS R ON YOUR REMOTE CONTROL. Duhhhhhh. The prompt stays on the screen a long time unless you press any button on the remote, which means an extra step if you want to execute another remote control command.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Now I'm hoping _not_ to get it. 0x62c for me (HR21-700) has been the most recently reliable release since the HD GUI came out! Seems it may have been tweaked a bit since mid December, but for the first time in a very long time I haven't needed any resets (months, now) and most of the slowness issues of prior releases have not resurfaced, yet.
> 
> Other than one "not-able-to-record" guide issue, 62C has been the best. Even fixed 30sec skip issue on locals, and had already taken away the game lounge icon.
> 
> Not sure I really need VOD linking and Far and Away features at the expense of reliabiltiy and the possibility of downgrading and losing recordings! However if it really does speed things up significantly... the 21 needs all the help it can get.


I think you mean 66c not 62c.
I agree that 66c was a great release for the HR21-700s (I own 2), but it apparently caused problems on some HR24s. I received 66d a few days ago and all the problems that existed on 66a are now back. I guess 66a was a good version for the HR24s and the rest of us with older HR models will have to suffer with the problems.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 1. After I finally get a picture, and if I don't touch the remote for a few hours, the screen goes SCREENSAVER.


This bug has been around a long time. Occasionally it will go away for a few releases, but it always comes back. I see similar things on my all of my receivers. My sons R22 is on Screen Saver every morning when I wake him up. I see it on my HR21-100, my HR23 and my HR24-100 as well. Turning on/off the power-save feature doesn't seem to fix the issue.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Getteau said:


> This bug has been around a long time. Occasionally it will go away for a few releases, but it always comes back. I see similar things on my all of my receivers. My sons R22 is on Screen Saver every morning when I wake him up. I see it on my HR21-100, my HR23 and my HR24-100 as well. Turning on/off the power-save feature doesn't seem to fix the issue.


How is it a bug I like the screen saver to come on when I have my receiver on pause and such.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Rtm said:


> How is it a bug I like the screen saver to come on when I have my receiver on pause and such.


The screensaver is a bug when it comes on when the PAUSE button is not activated. It's not a bug when it comes on when the PAUSE button is activated.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Rtm said:


> How is it a bug I like the screen saver to come on when I have my receiver on pause and such.


When you have something paused, you are correct, it's not a bug it's how it should behave. However, when it comes on while watching live TV, IMO, it's a bug. In my cases, my son will put on a channel before he goes to bed and by morning, the screen saver will usually be on. I have a TV in my office I keep on with news during the day. Sometimes the screen-saver will kick in after an hour, sometimes it will go all day and not kick in at all.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have an HR22-100 running 062c since 12/18...is this the latest software?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> I have an HR22-100 running 062c since 12/18...is this the latest software?


That's the old one, I still have it on my DVRs too. I'm happy to let all of the bugs be worked out in the latest version before I get it.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

HR24 is almost Dish Receiver fast...almost. It's pretty darn good

HR22 is the speed the HR24 was on 0x62c which is pretty good for it

H21 is still kind of slow but not sure there's anything to be done about that.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Just got the 0x66d download last night on my HR24. My HR23 didn't get it. That may be good. So I pressed the RECORD button on my HR24 and nothing. Or, apparently nothing. No red light on the HR24, and no recording status information on the screen. Pressing the RECORD button many many times did nothing. What I eventually discovered is that when I first press RECORD, the HR24 does actually start recording, but the red light and the screen information doesn't come on for a full 40 seconds. During that 40 seconds, the HR24 is essentially locked up, meaning no remote commands will work. For example, if I press STOP during the 40 seconds, nothing, i.e. no window that asks me if I want to keep recording or if I really do want to stop. Also, if I press LIST to see the present recording on the top of the LIST during the 40 seconds, nothing happens. After 40 seconds, the red light finally comes on and then the STOP button works, i.e. I get the recording options window, and the LIST button works so I can see the present recording on the top of it. A reboot did not help. So it seems as if at least for now that my partial recordings must be at least 40 seconds long. I'm totally bummed with DTV.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I was on the phone with tech support about my HR24 mentioned above and he had me do an RBR. It didn't solve the problem, but far worse, when I now press LIST, I get the message "There are no recorded programs at this time. Was my hard drive erased? I recorded a new partial and told the HR24 to save it, but the LIST still says "There are no recorded programs at this time."

Never mind. The LIST is back. I set the HR24 to record a program in advance. As soon as it started recording, I pressed LIST. That program and everything else was back. Weeeeeeew. One whole hour of agony.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

BubblePuppy said:


> I received the update Tuesday night on my HR24s. Everything works as it should. I haven't experienced your recording lag, and my list is intact.


Tech support said that the engineering department would send me another download. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Tech support today had me force a download. The download was 0x62c, not 0x66d. Guess what? All of my recordings the last three days (since the defective 0x66d was downloaded) were erased! But are they really erased? Maybe they'll come back when I get a good 0x66d. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I'm glad I haven't received any updates yet.


----------



## ddebrunner (Sep 7, 2009)

Since we got back from vacation a ringing noise has appeared in the audio background, 0x466d on a H21/200. Much like dialling number on a touch-tone phone, but higher pitch. Seems to be the same noise over and over again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Do you have a phone line plugged into it? If so, what happens if you unplug it? Wondering if its a modem sound, like it trying to handshake constantly. Though I don't remember hearing that when I had a phone line connected and ran through diagnostics.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

2 of my 3 HR24-500's received the update on 3/27. On 3/30 my wife asked me why she can't record 2 shows. Her to do list showed conflicts when only 2 programs were scheduled to record. I did a menu restart and all the guide data was flushed even though the DVR was only reset once. I then decided to try it on the other HR24 that received the update and all the guide data was flushed on that one. At least it appeared to correct the recording conflicts.


----------



## ddebrunner (Sep 7, 2009)

No phone line plugged in (for the ringing noise), it may have started before this release though, my family said they were hearing it before last week.


----------



## waltmapb (Jun 21, 2007)

I got 66d today on the HR20-100 and lost all OTA channels from the guide. Its not just a guide issue as manually typing in a OTA channel results in a channel not available. After repeating initial setup for antenna settings they came back.

The To Do list still has all of the OTA recordings showing up.
So I wonder how the To Do list kept programs that were no longer in the guide?
Would a menu reset have gotten the OTA's back without doing the initial setup?


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

HR24-500/AM21

Received a push of 0x66D overnight with predictable results:

1. Favorites lists cleared.
2. Series Manager/To-Do List wiped clean.
3. Missing OTA channels in both primary and secondary markets, which are unrecoverable despite numerous OTA reconfiguration attempts.

This POS (Push Of Software) NR is most definitely not ready for prime time, at least not for those with HR24-500/AM21 units.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My HR22 received 66D at 2:30AM this morning. It's now 10:30 AM and my EPG only goes to 6PM tonight. Shouldn't it have filled more by now?

I am almost afraid to check my HR24 which also downloaded 66D overnight.

FOLLOWUP:

Guides on both HR22 and HR24 have mostly repopulated after 24 hours. However, both now report I need my dish aligned. My two HR20s that have not updated report no need for alignment. This seems to indicate a flaw in the 66D download.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

I just got 0x66 today and noticed it when I got home from work. When I go to the guide, I see the white triangle indicating On Demand content, but I also notice that some program titles in the guide have a "<" to the left of the show title. 

I scanned this thread real quick and don't see this mentioned before. I also checked the Release Notes and don't see what it means. I thought it was for something like Live shows but that doesn't match in all cases.

Any ideas???

EJB


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Duhhhhh!! Figured out the "<" I am now seeing in the guide. It is only on the shows to the far left and only shows up if the show being listed started prior to this time. I also see a ">" to the far right if it plays past what is showing on the guide.

Was this always there and we just never noticed it before??? I asked my kids and they don't recall seeing this before either.

EJB


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

EJB said:


> Duhhhhh!! Figured out the "<" I am now seeing in the guide. It is only on the shows to the far left and only shows up if the show being listed started prior to this time. I also see a ">" to the far right if it plays past what is showing on the guide.
> 
> Was this always there and we just never noticed it before??? I asked my kids and they don't recall seeing this before either.
> 
> EJB


Yes, I believe they have always been there, even with the old blue and white GUI from what I remember.

Just checked Google images and I see them on both the old and the current GUI.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I have an HR21-100 just got this release. DVR gets completely tripped up (alays same point in an SD recording - happens to be an ad break) and hangs up, no picture or sound, controls do nothing, except power light flash for button pushes, illuminated wheel stays [FF, or play mode, spinning or on] only fix is RBR.

My question, suspecting a hard drive problem and trying to run diagnostic, if you don't happen to be in the room when the "long" one finally completes and the DVR finishes rebooting on its own, is there any way to see the result of the test w/o performing it all over again?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Received 66d on both HR24s and no problems on either.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

My HR23 and HR 24 receivers received the 0x66d Monday. With either receiver, nothing seems to happen when I press RECORD. Actually, as I have discovered, The DVRs are really recording, just no red light and no recording information graphic on the screen. The real problem is that for the HR23, it is "frozen" for 60 seconds after I press RECORD. No functions on the remote will work, not even STOP. After 60 seconds, the red light finally comes on as well as does the on screen recording information. Then the remote works again and then I can STOP the recording. Therefore, I am stuck with partial recording that are a minimum of 60 seconds with the HR23. The same problem appears with the HR24 except the "freeze" time is "only" 30 seconds. Therefore with the HR24 I am unable to make a partial recording of less than 30 seconds. Anybody else? Try it and see. Thanks!


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

My 3rd HR24-500 now received the update. I have noticed an issue when I go to my to do list. For some reason Southland on TNT is showing in the list but there is no record icon next to it. All the other shows have the record icon. This has happened 2 days in a row. I do need to check if it recorded.


----------



## JetJam (Sep 5, 2006)

JetJam said:


> 0X66A has messed up the handshake over HDMI on (2) H25 with the same monitors connected. power off H25 would invoked sleep on the monitor, now it goes to sleep and come right back on with no picture and stays on, this happens both after update on 2-27 at 3:47am.


Just an update that my (2) H25 received a update on 4-4 at 3:30am to 0X66D and it has fixed the HDMI problem :hurah:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

finaldiet said:


> Received 66d on both HR24s and no problems on either.


Don't jinx yourself:lol:


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

The update blew away the guide on one of my HR21's. Did a menu reboot twice to refresh the guide, but 3 days later there are still big gaps in it. I'm not liking this.


----------



## Gaily Waily (Dec 8, 2007)

Our HR21/100 received the 0x66D update 4/2. Our HR23/700's last update was 0x62c back in December. I contacted Directv and they replied it isn't due for an update? According to this they both should've been updated. Should I just twiddle my thumbs and wait?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is software related but on my HR22 I turned it on to only see a frozen screen, although everything else was working, channel changes,menu etc, But only to see a black screen when changing channels, Reset fixed it, I'm not even sure if it has anything to do with SW or EHD got disconnected somehow or maybe external failing. But it's been working since I reset the receiver, So fingers crossed.


----------



## SupeRaven (Aug 25, 2009)

My HR21-100 received 66d on 3/28 and since then it has become incredibly slow. When the receiver is turned on the first interaction will take minutes, timed it today at 3 minutes and 40 seconds, to register. After the initial interaction things get better but we're still looking at 5-10 seconds for each interaction (ex: open guide, close guide,navigate one element in guide info, change channel). I've tried clearing NVRAM, menu reset, RBR, and BIST (everything came back good).

My HR20-100 received the update several days later with no ill-happenings. In fact, it started working with the Android tablet app which previously it wasn't working with. The HR-21 doesn't work with app now though. Very frustrating.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

Received 0x66d Monday and have had no issues until tonight. I entered channel number 1501 in the remote to go to the HBO on demand channel but instead got a black screen with the current live channel in the upper left corner. I waited about 5 minutes and attempted to exit out but the receiver was unresponsive. I had to do a red button reset. The receiver is an HR-21.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I received the 0x66d a couple of days ago on my HR24. No issues of any kind. I like the ability to access VOD buy selecting the channel number.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Gaily Waily said:


> Our HR21/100 received the 0x66D update 4/2. Our HR23/700's last update was 0x62c back in December. I contacted Directv and they replied it isn't due for an update? According to this they both should've been updated. Should I just twiddle my thumbs and wait?


My situation is just like yours. My HR24 got the update but the HR23 and H21 have not. This is not unusual for one to get it and the others do not. However, they will all get it when they are ready for us to have it. Just give it time. I have seen a month pass before the others updated and I have seen them stop with a roll out and change to a different number when they have too many problems.

Edit: I was not having any problems before the update on the HR24 and I have not seen any since the update.
I always do a reset after an update, just like I do on my PCs.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

jibberyerkibber said:


> My HR23 and HR 24 receivers received the 0x66d Monday. With either receiver, nothing seems to happen when I press RECORD. Actually, as I have discovered, The DVRs are really recording, just no red light and no recording information graphic on the screen. The real problem is that for the HR23, it is "frozen" for 60 seconds after I press RECORD. No functions on the remote will work, not even STOP. After 60 seconds, the red light finally comes on as well as does the on screen recording information. Then the remote works again and then I can STOP the recording. Therefore, I am stuck with partial recording that are a minimum of 60 seconds with the HR23. The same problem appears with the HR24 except the "freeze" time is "only" 30 seconds. Therefore with the HR24 I am unable to make a partial recording of less than 30 seconds. Anybody else? Try it and see. Thanks!


Turn off "Recording Tips" in Settings under Display.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Rtm said:


> Turn off "Recording Tips" in Settings under Display.


Thanks, but the recording tips are already off. DTV assigned me to a CASE MANAGER, like I'm on welfare. The first thing she had me do was something I'd never head of before. For the HR23 and HR24 she had me go to SMART SEARCH and type in (I think, can't remember for sure) SENDINFORMATION, and then press KEYWORD. SEND for sure. Then the receivers sent information about themselves to DTV via the internet to be analyzed. She plans to call me Monday.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Being sent to case management is not a bad thing. I have to say though, I wasn't familiar with that keyword either. Unless it was actually sendreport?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Just to report that I have yet to receive this update on either of my DVRs.
Not sure if I really want it.


----------



## SupeRaven (Aug 25, 2009)

My long delay appears to also affect recording shows. GoT was recording when I turned on my HR21 and attempted to put the LA Kings game on a few minutes before 7 PM tonight.

Later in the game I noticed that GoT was being recorded again. It appears the original recording was only partial and the last few minutes we're not recorded, so the whole thing was recording again. 

Going to call tomorrow to see about getting this resolved since it's not getting any better.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Just to report that I have yet to receive this update on either of my DVRs.
> Not sure if I really want it.


I was thinking the same thing but finally got it on all 5 units last week and everything is fine.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> Being sent to case management is not a bad thing. I have to say though, I wasn't familiar with that keyword either. Unless it was actually sendreport?


Yes it was SENDREPORT.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Since the update my HR24 is slow, slow, slow! Did an RBR which didn't fix it. Everything had been working so great but not now.


----------



## SupeRaven (Aug 25, 2009)

After an hour on the phone DTV is dispatching a replacement receiver. Bummer. Two replacements in a year. I really wish they could sync my recording schedule to the cloud so I didn't have to re-do it on the new receiver.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You could start using an external drive. You'd still lose recordings, but I believe the series links would survive


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Received 66d at 4am this morning on the HR24. So far I see no problems.
The HR23 is still waiting for the update.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Received 66d at 4am this morning on the HR24. So far I see no problems.
> The HR23 is still waiting for the update.


As did I, however my HR24 was quite sluggish until I did a restart through the menu. Now it's back to normal.

I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to see with this update. I understand it has something to do with quicker On Demand, but I'm not recognizing how to access it - or which levels of On Demand to which it applies. Is it only for Directv Cinema movie offerings, or does it filter down to regular On Demand programming as well?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Bring up the guide. If you see a little white triangle in the upper corner of the channel label this means that On Demand content is available. If so, then left arrow to the channel label and press Info. Now you'll see what's on for the next few days and there is a new entry for On Demand.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> Bring up the guide. If you see a little white triangle in the upper corner of the channel label this means that On Demand content is available. If so, then left arrow to the channel label and press Info. Now you'll see what's on for the next few days and there is a new entry for On Demand.


Oh, so it's basically what I already have on the HR34 then?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess so. I don't have an HR34.


----------



## jerrold14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got the update this morning and I noticed that every time I turn the channel the STB switches from 1080i to 720p then back to 1080i. I know with native on it switches the format to whatever is being broadcast but before the update if I was watching HBO (ch501) in 1080i and hit channel up to ch502 the channel would turn to ch502 without any resolution change because ch502 is still 1080i format, now it goes from 1080i to 720p back to 1080i. This is very annoying, have anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Received this update this morning, been 1/2 day all my season passes show 0 eps to record & lots of info missing or wrong in the guide. Some shows are listing the seasons as over and list the data this seasons started. This is a major screw up.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Rangers94 said:


> Received this update this morning, been 1/2 day all my season passes show 0 eps to record & lots of info missing or wrong in the guide. Some shows are listing the seasons as over and list the data this seasons started. This is a major screw up.


Reboot your receiver and see what happens. Did you force the update?


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be darned. Just discovered 0x66d arrived yesterday on my HR24-500. Haven't noticed any differences.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Reboot your receiver and see what happens. Did you force the update?


No 3 of my dvd's got this update over night 1 HR20-700 & 2 HR21-100.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

jerrold14 said:


> Just got the update this morning and I noticed that every time I turn the channel the STB switches from 1080i to 720p then back to 1080i. I know with native on it switches the format to whatever is being broadcast but before the update if I was watching HBO (ch501) in 1080i and hit channel up to ch502 the channel would turn to ch502 without any resolution change because ch502 is still 1080i format, now it goes from 1080i to 720p back to 1080i. This is very annoying, have anyone else experienced this?


I'm seeing the same thing. On occasion, I'm also seeing a fleeting notification that it is trying to establish some strange mode (not 480i or 480p or 720p or 1080i or 1080p) that my set won't support.


----------



## jerrold14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Burt said:


> I'm seeing the same thing. On occasion, I'm also seeing a fleeting notification that it is trying to establish some strange mode (not 480i or 480p or 720p or 1080i or 1080p) that my set won't support.


A few time my tv flashed a message telling me that something is unsupported. The messages flashes away to fast for me to read it in detail. Is that what you mean by fleeting notification? this is killing me.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

jerrold14 said:


> A few time my tv flashed a message telling me that something is unsupported. The messages flashes away to fast for me to read it in detail. Is that what you mean by fleeting notification? this is killing me.


Yeah. That is what I mean. It disappears too quickly for me too read the message beyond what I said. I think we are seeing the same thing. Actually, as I remember it, I think this issue started with the update before the current one and it has persisted in the current release.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Got 66d on my HR20-700 & HR21-200 Tuesday A.M.

The update apparently dumps the guide data completely. First look in the A.M. after the D/L the 700 listed only two SL's and the 200 only one.

They both slowly populated the guide (biggest part of a day) and all SL's are listed again and all looks normal.

First impression is that the HR21 responds more snappy than before. This box has always been slow as mud compared to the HR20.

J C


----------



## retired flyer (Nov 12, 2007)

jerrold14 said:


> Just got the update this morning and I noticed that every time I turn the channel the STB switches from 1080i to 720p then back to 1080i. I know with native on it switches the format to whatever is being broadcast but before the update if I was watching HBO (ch501) in 1080i and hit channel up to ch502 the channel would turn to ch502 without any resolution change because ch502 is still 1080i format, now it goes from 1080i to 720p back to 1080i. This is very annoying, have anyone else experienced this?


Turn native off and select 1080i & 1080p.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

jdspencer -- what does all of this mean? 

Waivers for ABC, CBS, NBC, & Fox, HR23-700 & HR24-500/AM21, using ethernet based MRV.

Thanks.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

got 66d on my hr20-700 on the 10th. guide data not the same. i could see date of birth and other data on actors.


----------



## jerrold14 (Apr 10, 2013)

retired flyer said:


> Turn native off and select 1080i & 1080p.


I know I can do that, I just like to view the content in its native form. Also I like to limit the amount of conversions being done since its going to through a receiver.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

jibberyerkibber said:


> jdspencer -- what does all of this mean?
> 
> Waivers for ABC, CBS, NBC, & Fox, HR23-700 & HR24-500/AM21, using ethernet based MRV.
> 
> Thanks.


It means that I'm grandfathered in for DNS for the networks, listing of my equipment and that my MRV setup is unsupported by DirecTV.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

My HR23 received the update this morning and I didn't notice any problems until I tried to access a recording on it from the HR24. It failed, but a restart fixed it. Remote response is still the same on the HR23 - slow!


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

jcwest said:


> Got 66d on my HR20-700 & HR21-200 Tuesday A.M.
> 
> The update apparently dumps the guide data completely. First look in the A.M. after the D/L the 700 listed only two SL's and the 200 only one.
> 
> ...


Yes it does, my 7 boxes took a day and a half to get all the guide data and restore programs to record.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have an HR21 that received the upgrade yesterday. I have audio going through a Denon AV receiver and since the upgrade I have no audio on any programs that have Dolby Digital until I go into the settings menu and turn DD off and back on. Then the audio comes back on. I've had the receiver for a few years and this is a new issue.

Well, a reboot seems to have fixed it, DUH, lol.


----------



## cory799 (Apr 8, 2013)

My hr21-200 up dated.no problems that I can see so far. I was wondering with that up date has anyone had any problems with external hard drives?I am in the middle of setting up one bought a vantec nexstar3 380su .haven't decided on a hard drive because I haven't heard or read much on my dvr model what hard drive works for it. Anyone know what hard drive would work for my model dvr? Any help would be great !!!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Thanks, but the recording tips are already off. DTV assigned me to a CASE MANAGER, like I'm on welfare. The first thing she had me do was something I'd never head of before. For the HR23 and HR24 she had me go to SMART SEARCH and type in (I think, can't remember for sure) SENDINFORMATION, and then press KEYWORD. SEND for sure. Then the receivers sent information about themselves to DTV via the internet to be analyzed. She plans to call me Monday.


She called Monday with nothing. Engineering hadn't gotten around to me yet. Too busy with the HR44. She called again yesterday. Still no engineering response. She said that her and her supervisor had decided to send a technician to my home on the theory that, get this, both my HR23 and HR24 had "gone bad" at the same time, i.e. at the time they downloaded 0x66d, in spite of the fact that they downloaded 0x66d on different days. I reminded her that my HR24 worked again just fine after I forced a download of the old 0x62c software after the first 0x66d download, and that it began to fail again only after the second 0x66d came down again. By "fail" I mean when I press RECORD, the HR23 and 24 freeze up. The HR23 freezes for 60 seconds and the HR23 freezes for 30 seconds. That means the minimum "on-the-fly" recording for the HR23 is 60 seconds and for the HR24 it's 30 seconds. With all other respects, both receivers work absolutely fine. My case worker thinks they may need to be replaced. 3 years of recording on the HR23, 2 years on the HR24.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

I just received 0x66d on my HR24 yesterday and immediately noticed problems with remote response. There are times where the HR24 almost seems to ignore inputs although TV keeps playing uninterrupted. After a short time (maybe 30 seconds or so) - the HR24 starts to respond again but then at seemingly a random interval it stops again.

I restarted the receiver yesterday via the menu after it happened a few times and that seemed to help for awhile. But today after letting the receiver idle overnight the problem has come back. It seems to happen more often on "premium" channels such as HBO where HDCP DRM is enabled. Notably, HDCP problems I've had in the past seem to be fixed with 0x66d.

Today when it happened, I got up and tried pressing buttons on the receiver and it also did not respond - so it isn't like dead batteries in my remote or anything.

I also received 0x66d on one of my HR23s and it does not seem to have the same problem although it is generally a lot slower than my HR24.

Does anyone have any ideas for a fix or do I just need to wait until the next SW release comes out?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Tune to Channel 1 and let it sit for at least 30 seconds. This clears some of the background processes and may speed things up. When I notice my DVRs slowing down, I do this and the speed improvement is obvious nearly every time.

It appears that the HR24 (which used to be immune to this kind of problem), is now suffering some of the "not enough processor cycles available" issues that the HR20/21/22/23 series have suffered on and off for years.

Basically, the processor is so busy with assorted tasks that it doesn't have enough "time" to process input fro the remote or change channels.

Hope this helps ya!

...hasan


LiQiCE said:


> I just received 0x66d on my HR24 yesterday and immediately noticed problems with remote response. There are times where the HR24 almost seems to ignore inputs although TV keeps playing uninterrupted. After a short time (maybe 30 seconds or so) - the HR24 starts to respond again but then at seemingly a random interval it stops again.
> 
> I restarted the receiver yesterday via the menu after it happened a few times and that seemed to help for awhile. But today after letting the receiver idle overnight the problem has come back. It seems to happen more often on "premium" channels such as HBO where HDCP DRM is enabled. Notably, HDCP problems I've had in the past seem to be fixed with 0x66d.
> 
> ...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is an HR24 or HR44 MRV issue. My brother had the HR44 genie installed on 4/4. Last night the HR24 in the living room could not watch anything on the Genie. The error message said something like "too many recordings are being viewed" Has anyone else had the error message and wht do you do to correct it(RBR?)


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

LiQiCE;3209560 said:


> I just received 0x66d on my HR24 yesterday and immediately noticed problems with remote response. There are times where the HR24 almost seems to ignore inputs although TV keeps playing uninterrupted. After a short time (maybe 30 seconds or so) - the HR24 starts to respond again but then at seemingly a random interval it stops again.
> 
> I restarted the receiver yesterday via the menu after it happened a few times and that seemed to help for awhile. But today after letting the receiver idle overnight the problem has come back. It seems to happen more often on "premium" channels such as HBO where HDCP DRM is enabled. Notably, HDCP problems I've had in the past seem to be fixed with 0x66d.
> 
> ...


After 3 years of flawless performance from my HR24-500, I've started seeing similar behavior since 0x66d came down a few days ago. The DVR will stop responding completely while video continues to play. In my case, I've waited about 10 minutes or so before doing a red button reboot. Next time maybe I'll just let it sit for an hour or so and see if it starts responding again.

It's too bad, but I guess my luck has finally run out with respect to updates not causing any problems on this box. It was inevitable, I suppose.


----------



## red00 (Apr 12, 2013)

jibberyerkibber said:


> She called Monday with nothing. Engineering hadn't gotten around to me yet. Too busy with the HR44. She called again yesterday. Still no engineering response. She said that her and her supervisor had decided to send a technician to my home on the theory that, get this, both my HR23 and HR24 had "gone bad" at the same time, i.e. at the time they downloaded 0x66d, in spite of the fact that they downloaded 0x66d on different days. I reminded her that my HR24 worked again just fine after I forced a download of the old 0x62c software after the first 0x66d download, and that it began to fail again only after the second 0x66d came down again. By "fail" I mean when I press RECORD, the HR23 and 24 freeze up. The HR23 freezes for 60 seconds and the HR23 freezes for 30 seconds. That means the minimum "on-the-fly" recording for the HR23 is 60 seconds and for the HR24 it's 30 seconds. With all other respects, both receivers work absolutely fine. My case worker thinks they may need to be replaced. 3 years of recording on the HR23, 2 years on the HR24.


I was referred to this site (just registered) for the exact same problem you're having when you record- the 'freeze-up'. I have an R22 and this extremely annoying problem started happening immediately after downloading the 0x66d software. This same freeze-up/lockup occurs every time a scheduled ToDoList recording begins to record also. Since this is usually at the time programs change, not being able to change channels or access program info for 1 to 1-1/2 minutes is extremely aggravating. I have reported this to Directv Tech Support, who still are not showing this as a known issue. My case has been escalated to Engineering, but as in the past I don't expect any resolution communication from them. I also posted this issue on the Directv forums.

Now that I see your post, I am convinced that this is a flaw in the 0x66d software and am encouraged that this should soon become a known issue. There must be other people experiencing this problem as well.

Unfortunately, it will probably require a software repair and there is no telling how long it will take them to do it. For such a ridiculous problem that greatly disadvantages the viewing experience, it better be soon. Makes me want to threaten going to the competition.

Do not replace the receivers. Also, I'm curious as to how to force a download of the old software even though from what you said, it doesn't appear to remain stable.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> After 3 years of flawless performance from my HR24-500, I've started seeing similar behavior since 0x66d came down a few days ago. The DVR will stop responding completely while video continues to play. In my case, I've waited about 10 minutes or so before doing a red button reboot. Next time maybe I'll just let it sit for an hour or so and see if it starts responding again.
> 
> It's too bad, but I guess my luck has finally run out with respect to updates not causing any problems on this box. It was inevitable, I suppose.


Wow, 10 minutes is a long time - mine normally starts responding after less than a minute - but it is really annoying when you want to start fast forwarding or something and it is non-responsive for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

hasan said:


> Tune to Channel 1 and let it sit for at least 30 seconds. This clears some of the background processes and may speed things up. When I notice my DVRs slowing down, I do this and the speed improvement is obvious nearly every time.
> 
> It appears that the HR24 (which used to be immune to this kind of problem), is now suffering some of the "not enough processor cycles available" issues that the HR20/21/22/23 series have suffered on and off for years.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ironically - I tried switching to channel 1 and letting it sit for a few minutes and when I tried to switch back to a different channel, the HR24-500 was unresponsive for about 10 seconds before finally changing channels. Will see if it clears up now that I've switched to channel 1 for awhile. Maybe I'll switch to channel 1 before going to bed and see if it helps.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

LiQiCE;3209848 said:


> Wow, 10 minutes is a long time - mine normally starts responding after less than a minute - but it is really annoying when you want to start fast forwarding or something and it is non-responsive for 20-30 seconds.


Yeah, maybe our situations are not identical. This has only happened twice since I got the update at the beginning of the week. The speed is pretty quick, but when it stops responding, it seems like there is no recovering.


----------



## bumeister (Jun 23, 2009)

Jeff5614 said:


> I have an HR21 that received the upgrade yesterday. I have audio going through a Denon AV receiver and since the upgrade I have no audio on any programs that have Dolby Digital until I go into the settings menu and turn DD off and back on. Then the audio comes back on. I've had the receiver for a few years and this is a new issue.
> 
> Well, a reboot seems to have fixed it, DUH, lol.


I just noticed the same issue, it was driving me nuts. Rebooting now, hopefully that will take care of it.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't see any improvement from the channel 1 suggestion. The HR24 is ridiculously slow when using the guide and changing channels. It is intermittent but happens often enough to be really frustrating. Directv please fix! Is there any way to roll back to the previous release?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

LiQiCE;3209850 said:


> Thanks! Ironically - I tried switching to channel 1 and letting it sit for a few minutes and when I tried to switch back to a different channel, the HR24-500 was unresponsive for about 10 seconds before finally changing channels. Will see if it clears up now that I've switched to channel 1 for awhile. Maybe I'll switch to channel 1 before going to bed and see if it helps.


You could always try clearing nvram cache on channel 1 using the colored buttons, Try red,red,blue,blue,yellow,green in that order till you the "nvram cleared" message in white text at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> You could always try clearing nvram cache on channel 1 using the colored buttons, Try red,red,blue,blue,yellow,green in that order till you the "nvram cleared" message in white text at the bottom of the screen.


Can't do this when you first arrive at Chan 1 - have to let it sit there for some time (30 sec?) first. If you try too soon, when you get to the blue button in the sequence, it will pop up the normal blue single-channel guide at the bottom. On mine, when it "takes" the "NVRAM cleared" message is nearly undetectable against the fairly light background in that area.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> You could always try clearing nvram cache on channel 1 using the colored buttons, Try red,red,blue,blue,yellow,green in that order till you the "nvram cleared" message in white text at the bottom of the screen.


Tried this and at first it seemed to help but after a few hours problems came back. Thought maybe sitting overnight would help - but it seems to be getting worse. Also like others have reported, pressing the Guide results in the guide screen with an empty black box in the middle where guide data would normally appear. It is becoming really annoying - my HR23's don't do this and despite them being significantly slower at least they respond all the time - albeit - slowly. Going to try running a Built in Self Test and see if it helps. Directions for the BIST found here: http://forums.directv.com/pe/elementDisplayRedirect.jsp?elementID=11020510


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Have tried all the suggestions shown in this topic and nothing improves my DVR-24. This has to be a result of the latest update. That's when it started. I can only hope Directv is working on this because the receiver is just about useless now. Terrible! Terrible! Terrible!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I noticed this morning that I had a minor problem on the HR24.
I was watching a live program, not recorded, and the progress bar was Orange and it was the full length of the program, I was in the middle of the time frame.
I tried to FF and I got the Bonk sound.
I backed up and it did that. I FFd it back to the live where it stopped on it's own.
I then pressed the record button on the program and the bar was still Orange.
I pressed the list button and called up the program. I then pressed the red button to delete the recording.
It deleted it.
When I pressed the Play button the bar is now Green as it is supposed to be.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Last night I tried using the BIST and ran all of the tests except for the SMART Long Test and Surface test since they take forever. Cleared NVRAM after the HR24 booted back up and things seemed to be going well until just now when the Guide took an extended period of time to populate and then just had the HR24 become non-responsive for 30 seconds.

Might try to reboot twice within a 30 minute period to flush the guide data and see if that helps. But I have a lot of recordings today so I probably won't get to do it today.

I'm tempted to go to the latest Cutting Edge release to see if this will resolve my problem -- it is really unusable the way it is.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

dd5087: "Have tried all the suggestions shown in this topic and nothing improves my DVR-24. This has to be a result of the latest update. That's when it started. I can only hope Directv is working on this because the receiver is just about useless now. Terrible! Terrible! Terrible!"

Case management couldn't help me over the phone. They sent a tech to my house. He checked the HR23 and HR24 and found nothing wrong with them. He sais I had a 0x66d software problem and recommended I just wait until the next download.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Another thing about 0x66d. This was happening before 0x66d with 0x62c, but now it's much worse. About 75% of the time when I push a button on the remote, my HR24 will execute the command twice. For example, if I key in channel 2, the HR24 will go to channel 22. If I scroll a singele line on a list, the HR24 will jump 2 or sometimes even 3 lines. If I scroll a whole page on a list, the HR24 will jump two pages. But even worse than that, now with 0x66d, my particular HR24 will quite often react AS IF I pressed the SELECT button when I didn't. For example, if I go to a LIST and highlight a particular video, the video will start playing on its own AS IF I pressed SELECT when the PLAY option was highlighted on the left screen. Another example on my HR24 with 0x66d is that when I am trying to set a manual recording, the DVR will act AS IF I pressed SELECT when the highlight is arbitrarily on SET MANUAL for DTVs original default set of options that I don't want but haven't yet had a chance to change to what I actually do want. Then I have to delete this bogus recording from my TO DO list. Please, oh please DTV, lets have 0x66e (or whatever it will be called) soon. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

2 out of my 3 HR24-500s now miss the first button push on the remote maybe 75% of the time. Even after the first button push there is a noticeable 'delay'.

I think it is time for DirecTV to make a change - how do these things keep happening? How do the CE testers not notice and report these before the 'updates' take working DVRs and turn them into crap? I just don't get it?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

jdspencer said:


> Bring up the guide. If you see a little white triangle in the upper corner of the channel label this means that On Demand content is available. If so, then left arrow to the channel label and press Info. Now you'll see what's on for the next few days and there is a new entry for On Demand.


At first I thought this was a nice feature. But then I noticed it is inconsistent - not all channels with on demand content show the triangle, like BBCAHD, NGCHD, NGWHD and some others. Surely the channels don't have to pay dtv for the triangle.


----------



## red00 (Apr 12, 2013)

jacinkcmo said:


> At first I thought this was a nice feature. But then I noticed it is inconsistent - not all channels with on demand content show the triangle, like BBCAHD, NGCHD, NGWHD and some others. Surely the channels don't have to pay dtv for the triangle.


Yes, this is true- also for SD channels as well. Ex. Most of the east/west matching premium channels with VOD show a triangle for both. Not TMC 554/555. The triangle is missing for the west channel 555. Shows the lack of attention to detail that is put into the software updates that seem to cause additional problems every time one is released.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

still have the massive wait for optical audio to onkyo ht-r520 at power on.. can take 2-5 minutes to first get audio..


----------

